# My first Java Fern (20 years ago) was amazing.



## JohnyBGood (May 27, 2011)

My first java fern was gorgeous, had large green leaves and grew rapidly. Baby java ferns would grow on the leaves, like weeds and clog my filters. I guess I lost it all when I switched from community to cichlids.

A month ago, I bought a java fern with many leaves, but it is ugly, a bit twisty, with a weird vertical rhizome and the leaves keep melting (although dropping the temp has slowed the melting...I had to pull about 8-10 leaves).

Where can I get a high quality java fern like the one I used to have (would it have a specific name?)?


----------

